# Crysis Installer Insufficient? Please Help



## lawilahd (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright here's how my problem goes, I installed Crysis on my Windows 7 PC and the game installation and everything went well. The game itself did not start even after successful install and something about an error during installation and that I should reinstall was said.

I went on to delete all associated files with the Crysis game as well as the installer and everything that had to do with the game. When I tried to re install, everytime the installer is about to finish, it says "Error 1303, the installer has insufficient priveleges to access this directory C: Programdata\microsoft\windows\...\Electronic arts. Log on as admin or contact your system admin" Even though I am an admin. Also the electronic arts folder wasn't even in that directory, so I don't know why the installer is trying to install to a location where there is no folder.

I deactivated UAC, looked all over the web for other solutions, tried changing the permissions on the folder (which didn't really work as it said access is denied on some of the files), I tried taking ownership of the folders it is trying to install to and pretty much tried everything I could to fix it and nothing seemed to help. The most annoying thing is that the game installed perfectly well before and didn't work and now I can't even install the damn thing!

Please help me fix this nuisance.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to TSF! :thumb:
Try to right click the installer.exe and select 'run as admin'. Some games are quite picky about that.


----------

